# Strawberry grouse?



## nightfish (Apr 29, 2008)

Anybody have any suggestions for spots around Strawberry Marina to look for grouse? My buddy will have a little time to shoot this weekend in between some business stuff, and would like to have himself a little cast & blast. Any tips would be appreciated.


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

Stay the hell away from Strawberry this weekend!!!! The deer opener will have more people out than you can imagine. If you do go make sure you, your truck, your dog and anything you might consider caring about are covered in orange.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Ya what he said!!!! Strawberry is Salt Lakes playground!


----------



## coydogg (Oct 6, 2007)

I find this kinda funny. I have been hunting strawberry for years now and have seen maybe 2 decent bucks. Its crazy how many people go up there.


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

I used to fish up there and there are plenty of great deer but way too many hunters. I think I saw 2 bucks taken while I ws driving up to my spot last year (a long ways from the berry).


----------



## nightfish (Apr 29, 2008)

Yeah, I know it'll be crazy up there, and so does my buddy. He's going to deer camp, but not deer hunting. He wanted to get away from the group and find some ruffs to go along with a little fishing. Any help on finding birds within passenger car range of the marina?


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

Just pick a good looking spot and start walking. I've never hunted right by the lake but there looks to be good habitat.


----------



## coydogg (Oct 6, 2007)

hunting grouse around strawberry has been different this year. I have certain spots I go to that have produced birds for the last 5 years. But this year I saw nothing. All the birds I got into were in random spots and alone. 9 times out of 10 I usually kick up at least 2 at a time. Not this year.


----------

